# Urlaub Schweden-Rusken



## Zanderlui (8. September 2008)

Hallo ich habe vor nächstes jahr an den ruskensee zu fahren und dort urlaub zu machen.
bin aufmerksam darauf geworden durch den beitrag in der rute und rolle!
da die suchfunktion im board nur ein thema mit 4 beiträgen her gibt möchte ich gerne nochmal mehr erfahren.
wo gibts gute und billige ferienhäuser die ihr empfehlen könnt mit boot??
weiterhin was braucht man so an köder für hecht und zander und barsch was mögen die fische dort oben??

vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten

sven


----------



## Zanderlui (9. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

wie schauts aus niemand einen tipp?#c
wo fahrt ihr denn sonst hin???könnt auch andere gewässer vorschläge machen!


----------



## abborre (9. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

Es steht doch alles im Artikel der Zeitung. Umfangreicher geht`s doch nun wirklich nicht mehr!!! Ein bisschen selbst raus finden was so läuft an einem Gewässser sollte doch persönlicher Anspruch sein. Der Schreiberling des Artikels hat es ja auch nicht anders gemacht. Erwartest du ausgetonnte Angelplätze nach Fischarten sortiert??
Buch die Hütte, pack die Angelsachen zusammen, setz dich in dein Auto, fahr rüber und angel einfach drauf los.  
abborre


----------



## Zanderlui (9. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

mensch was nette leute es gibt!#q#q:v
mal überlegen bevor man los schreibt oder morgens einfach im bett liegen bleiben.
ich möchte ja nicht nur an die erfahrungen des autors glauben denn das ist eine angelzeitschrift die etwas vermarkten will!da können die schlecht schreiben der see ist *******.
gehe davon aus das jemand ausm board schon mal da war und von seinen erfahrungen berichten kann.
außerdem kostet die reise auch eine stange geld-bin auszubildender-da soll es auch schon was ordentliches sein und kein reinfall werden-soviel zu dem fahr einfach hin!!!


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

Letztlich hat abborre recht, es hilft nur dort zu angeln.
Die Hechte, abborre und zander sind die selben Fische wie hier( du musst dich ja nicht mit ihnen unterhalten|wavey
Ich war nun schon mehrfach in Schweden ( nicht am Rusken)
Die Bedingungen waren jedesmal (selbst am gleiche See) total anders.Das Problem dieser Reisen liegt doch in den nicht planbaren Faktoren, wie Wetter. Dass kennst du doch von hier: Am Hotspot geht nichts, da kannste machen was willst du. Dieses Risiko bekommt man mit noch so viel Vorbereitung nicht weg( es sei denn, du kannst einfach losfahren, aber wer kann das.
 An Ködern brauchst du letztlich die üblich Verdächtigen, wie hier auch. ( Vielleicht ein Wobbler in Gold/Rot zusätzlich)
Im Netz lassen sich sicher zur Vorbereitung See und Tiefenkarten finden, die sind schon mal gut.
Gruß A.


----------



## abborre (10. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

Mir fällt echt nichts mehr ein #q!!!!
Es gibt auf einer Wasserfläche von etlichen tausend Hektar nichts planbares oder übertragbares, du als Müritzanlieger  (und evtl. auch Müritzangler) mußt das doch am besten wissen.

Wie Angler 1996 schreibt bleibt, bei aller Planung und perfekter Vorbereitung immer das Risiko, das etwas oder auch alles bei so `nem Trip in die Hose geht. Cèst la vie - so ist Leben!!
Denk doch nicht so viel darüber nach, was alles in die Hose gehen könnte, sondern denk lieber dran, was du gutes aus so einer Tour ziehen kannst. 

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall Ende des Monats wieder rauf nach Östergötaland; *******gal wie das Wetter ist, egal was ich fange, die Woche laß ich mir nicht vermiesen.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

@abborre

ich glaube du verstehst es nicht.....
ich will ja auch nichts genau planen oder hundert prozentig vornereiten aber ich hätte gerne mal von ein paar leuten gehört wie deren erfahrungen waren am rusken mehr nicht!!!und welche köder vielleicht bei ihnen liefen und  ob sie vielleicht eine unterkunft empfehlen können nicht weiter!!!

klar auf der müritz kann man auch nicht planen aber dort kommt man durch erfahrung zum erfolg-und diese erfahrung wollte ich hier mal hören von anderen anglern die schon am rusken erfolgreich waren oder nicht!!!


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> könnt auch andere gewässer vorschläge machen!




Wenn ihr das könnt, Jungs - macht es.

Vor allem in ordentlichem Umgangston und ohne gleich zu "Kotzsmilies"  etc. zu greifen.
Seid ihr nicht alt und Manns genug, euch ordentlich hier auszutauschen ?

Schade #d


----------



## abborre (12. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*

Zanderlui, ich glaube, du verstehst es nicht!!!
Was bringt dir ein Geschreibsel, wenn jemand z.B. im zeitigen Frühjahr  an dem See war und viel Erfolg mit flach laufenden Jerks am Schilf hatte????  Null komma Null - Nada - gar nichts, wenn du vielleicht erst im August oder September fahren willst!!!
Die Fische werden andere Standplätze haben und wahrscheinlich auch andere Ködergrößen/farben bevorzugen.
Also noch mal:
Such im Netz nach Anbietern, buch dir ne Hüttte (Juni halte ich immer noch für die sicherste und "leichteste" Angelzeit) und fahr einfach hin! 
Frei nach dem Motto von Udo Lindenberg: MACH DEIN DING!!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. September 2008)

*AW: Urlaub Schweden-Rusken*




abborre schrieb:


> Zanderlui, ich glaube, du verstehst es nicht!!!





abborre schrieb:


> Was bringt dir ein Geschreibsel, wenn jemand z.B. im zeitigen Frühjahr an dem See war und viel Erfolg mit flach laufenden Jerks am Schilf hatte???? Null komma Null - Nada - gar nichts, wenn du vielleicht erst im August oder September fahren willst!!!
> Die Fische werden andere Standplätze haben und wahrscheinlich auch andere Ködergrößen/farben bevorzugen.
> Also noch mal:
> Such im Netz nach Anbietern, buch dir ne Hüttte (Juni halte ich immer noch für die sicherste und "leichteste" Angelzeit) und fahr einfach hin!
> Frei nach dem Motto von Udo Lindenberg: MACH DEIN DING!!




weiß zwar nicht was du andauernd mit deinen fischstandplätzen und so weiter willst aber gut#c#c
und naja wenn du meinst das die situation im frühjahr und herbst und sommer immer unterschiedlich ist bei den fischen dann ist ja gut-ich hatte ja nicht gefragt wo die dann zu fangen sind sondern nur wer mir welche hütte-unterkunft empfehlen kann!die werden jawohl nicht jahres abhängig unterschiedlich sein
und ich weiß auch nicht warum du dich verpflichtet fühlst dich hier zu äußern-warst ja anscheinend noch nicht da-denn in deinen beiträgen finde ich keine auskunft über den ruskensee!!!deshalb lass es mit deinen tollen allgemeinen tipps und lass lieber vielleicht doch noch jemanden hier berichten über den ruskensee der schonmal vor ort war und von seinen erfahrungen zu einer unterkunft sprechen kann!!!und welche köder der jenige zu der zeit wo er da war benutzt hat oder vielleicht andere wissenswerte sachen die man über den see oder die ferienhäuser wissen sollte!!


----------

